# Retrofit: front parking sensors with OPS



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

OPS is Optical Parking System, which means you get a visual diagram of objects around the car. Front parking sensors and OPS were never available on the TT from the factory. Having rear parking sensors is a prerequisite for this guide. Details on retrofitting them are here, but use the information on module and canbus from this guide. A MK2 RNSE is required for OPS.

If you have a 8P0 919 475 park assist module (around 2009 onwards) this will be simpler as the powertrain canbus will already be present. I didn't, so had to wire that up.

Parts required:

```
4H0 919 275                      | Ultrasonic parking sensor (90 degree connector) x2
4H0 919 275 A                    | Ultrasonic parking sensor (straight connector) x2
1T0 919 133 C                    | Sensor sealing rings (satin black or grey available) x4
5J6 919 485 B                    | Skoda brackets x4

4H0 973 703                      | 3 pin connector (for sensors) x4
000 979 034 E / TE 1670146-1     | Wire set with clamp pins x6 (12 pins)
TE 1394133-1                     | Wire seals x12

8W0 972 112 A                    | 12 pin connector (brown) (for control module)
000 979 009 E / TE 144969-1      | Wire set with square pins x4 (8 pins)

8P0 919 475 H                    | Park control module (ETKA shows revisions N and Q too)

423 927 137 J 5PR                | Button (ESP, spoiler, PDC) (diff one needed for mag ride/TPMS)
000 979 009 E / TE 144969-1      | Wire set with square pins x1 (2 pins)

8E0 919 279                      | Buzzer
4B0 972 623                      | 2 pin connector (for buzzer)
000 979 009 E / TE 144969-1      | Wire set with square pins x1 (2 pins)

Wire - 0.35mm² thin wall
```










*Wiring*

Park assist control module connector A (T16e) (16-pin)
Pin 1 > Fuse 7 in dash fuse box (5A) (positive, ignition live)
Pin 2 > Rear buzzer (H15), pin 2
Pin 3 > Fuse 5 in boot fuse box (5A) (positive, permanent live)
Pin 4 > Centre console parking aid button (see below)
Pin 6 > CAN gateway, pin 16 (orange/black) (powertrain CAN high)
Pin 8 > Earth
Pin 10 > Rear buzzer (H15), pin 1
Pin 13 > Centre console parking aid button warning lamp (see below)
Pin 15 > CAN gateway, pin 6 (orange/brown) (powertrain CAN low)

Park assist control module connector B (12-pin)
Pin 1 > All parking aid sensor pins 3 (earth)
Pin 2 > All parking aid sensor pins 1 (positive?)
Pin 3 > Front buzzer (H22), pin 2
Pin 4 > Front buzzer (H22), pin 1
Pin 5 > Front left parking aid sensor (G255), pin 2 (signal?)
Pin 6 > Front centre left parking aid sensor (G254), pin 2 (signal?)
Pin 7 > Front centre right parking aid sensor (G253), pin 2 (signal?)
Pin 8 > Front right parking aid sensor (G252), pin 2 (signal?)

Centre console buttons connector (T16b) (16-pin)
Pin 8 > Splice into pin 2 (brown) (earth)
Pin 9 > Park assist control module connector A (T16e), pin 13 (parking aid button warning lamp)
Pin 13 > Park assist control module connector A (T16e), pin 4 (parking aid button)

If you don't currently have a 475 module, you will need to splice into the powertrain canbus at the gateway. My blue and yellow wires can be seen in the right of this photo. They should be twisted all the way back to the parking module to avoid interference









Wires routed from module through the boot...









...and then wrapped in cloth tape and cable tied to existing wiring









Wires routed under rear bench and through centre console









The new parking sensor button (top) and my existing one (bottom). Will vary if you have TPMS and/or mag ride









Parking button wires. Notice the earth which I spliced into an existing one. Not sure why the buttons don't share an earth anyway









Parking button fitted









The is nowhere OEM to mount the front buzzer. I cable tied it to the top of the air conditioning ducting. In the A3 and R8, the front buzzer is located in this area









I poked the sensor wires through the existing firewall grommet. There are too many to easily use an existing hole (the blue one is for cruise control)









I wrapped them in cloth tape and routed them under the airbox where there are existing wires









I used a connector between the car loom and the bumper to make the bumper easier to remove and fit in future. I used a 14 pin connector but only 6 pins are required









The pins to the sensors need to be sealed as they will be exposed (the blue part)









The wires can be routed in the same way as the washer jet hose (which is under the centre grille)

I cut the sensor holes with an 18.2mm hole cutter (Sealey VS318)









Some of the double skinned part under the washer jet mounting will need to be trimmed away for the bracket to be able to mount to the external bumper cover









The straight connector sensors need to be fitted to the outer two sensors under the washer jets as otherwise there isn't space for the connector (ignore the 90 degree one in the above photo as that was a test fit before I realised)

The foam behind the bumper will need to be trimmed for the centre two sensors so that the bumper will refit properly









I roughed the surface with some sandpaper so that the sensor brackets would stick better









The finished job (before fitted fog grilles)









OPS on the RNSE









Parking buzzer settings move to the RNSE when OPS is enabled, rather than the DIS









*Coding*

19-CAN Gateway - Installation List

Enable '10 - Park/Steer Assist'[/*]

10-Park/Steer Assist - Coding

Byte 0, bit 4 - enable 'Optical Illustration active'[/*]

37-Navigation
Coding:

*0x?xxxx*: Treble Speaker Diagnosis / Optical Parking Aid
+2 = Optical Parking Aid installed/active[/*]

[/*]


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Following on from fitting rear parking sensors, I am now in the process of getting everything together to fit front ones (as in the A3/R8) which uses the same parts etc. I hope to get the Optical Parking System working on the RNSE.

I'll put notes in this thread and eventually write a guide.


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

I look forward to hearing how you get on with this


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

After much consideration I've decided to allow you to use my car as the test subject


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

efunc said:


> After much consideration I've decided to allow you to use my car as the test subject


For drilling holes in the bumper, I presume!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

MT-V6 said:


> efunc said:
> 
> 
> > After much consideration I've decided to allow you to use my car as the test subject
> ...


To begin with...

...before completing the full installation  :wink:

seriously, I look forward to your results. Hope it all goes according to plan.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I've more progress, with the button now fitted to the centre console. Since front sensors were never available for the TT, this is a left hand drive R8 part (RHD R8 ESP and spoiler buttons are the opposite of the TT). It's held in with 2 T10 torx screws from underneath.










I fed the wires from this with the powertrain CAN wires from the gateway (behind the glovebox) through the centre console, under the rear bench and into the boot. Once I've fed the front buzzer and front sensor wires through I'll tape them up, but this is how it looks for now.



















An extra benefit is that the facelift R8 switch has the gloss black parts that my original switch didn't have


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Guess I won't be doing this mod in my 3.2 Quattro. My buttons are all taken! From left to right I have, AMR, ESP, Emergency Flasher, Spoiler and TPM.

BTW - I checked the tool you linked (Sealey VS318) for making the holes in the bumper - it looks like this. I didn't realize it was a specific ø18.2-mm. Sure beats trying to make those holes with a drill!


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes luckily I don't have TPMS, however switches from other Audis would probably work and you may be able to get a standalone one to fit somewhere


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

When you get around to doing it, can you include a few photos of how the sensors are installed in the bumper and how you retain the wire loom to the bumper? Also, how and where do you route the wires from the bumper, through the vehicle and to the Controller? I was curious about all that from your previous post.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Sure, I plan to go through the firewall through the main grommet in the passenger footwell. Need to work out how to get from there in the engine compartment (under airbox) to the bumper

Fitting the sensors properly will be in a while as I would like a facelift S-line front bumper and only want to drill holes in one

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Routing for sensors will be through centre console with the other wires as above for simplicity, otherwise would have gone down one side of the car

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I've made good progress over the past few days, it's not a job for the faint hearted that's for sure! Lots of wiring and dismantling is required but it paid off this evening when:









This shows the cables loosely in the boot:









And after being tidied up:


----------



## Daz1968 (Jan 6, 2018)

Well done, can't wait to see the guide on this as it's something I would be interested in trying, I noticed some of the correct switches on German ebay, not too bad on price. Not sure if they would ship to uk, but would be worth an ask.
I have seen the inner front sensors mounted within the grill, is this how you will do them.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I got this switch from a German seller, it has to be a LHD country so they won't be available in the UK, unless you don't mind the buttons being swapped around

Next challenge is getting the sensors fitted to the front but for that I want to wait until I have an S-line bumper, so might be a while

I plan to put them next to the grille as I will probably get an RS grille at some point and then they won't fit. Something like this (this car belongs to 'Spike' from the TTOC):


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

MT-V6 said:


> Yes luckily I don't have TPMS, however switches from other Audis would probably work and you may be able to get a standalone one to fit somewhere


Upgrade to later TPMS 
The button isn't required as it's all done through the dis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> MT-V6 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes luckily I don't have TPMS, however switches from other Audis would probably work and you may be able to get a standalone one to fit somewhere
> ...


I did think about that, does it require upgrading the ABS module?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes it would depend which module you had

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

MT-V6 said:


> I've made good progress over the past few days, it's not a job for the faint hearted that's for sure! Lots of wiring and dismantling is required but it paid off this evening when:
> View attachment 2


Does the Parking module have video output connected to the head unit? Where is the parking button connected? Does your RNSE have built-in TV tuner? What happens when you press the Media button? Just wondering if the function is the same on RNSE with CD/SD instead of Media button.



MT-V6 said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > MT-V6 said:
> ...


If your ABS module optional equipment code is 1AT, only requires coding to activate Hill Hold Assist & Indirect TPMS. 
1AS is not supported.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Do you know if any revisions of the control module 8P0 919 475 * will work?

Also, are there any powertrain canbus wires in the boot you can tap into?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

barry_m2 said:


> Do you know if any revisions of the control module 8P0 919 475 * will work?
> 
> Also, are there any powertrain canbus wires in the boot you can tap into?


No, only specific ones will work, and they require all 8 sensors to be connected. I used 8P0 919 475 H, which was replaced with N then Q revisions. H replaced A and D so they should be too, though not sure if the earlier ones support OPS

There are no powertrain canbus anywhere near the middle or rear of the car unfortunately so I got it from the gateway and fed the wires through the centre console, with the sensors and button


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> barry_m2 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know if any revisions of the control module 8P0 919 475 * will work?
> ...


Brilliant, thanks mate.

Where did you source all your parts from.. sensors, connectors etc...?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Module from eBay, the 8 sensor ones aren't too common unfortunately. Sensors from eBay, really common as they are on loads of VAG cars, beware the Chinese ones. Connectors from Audi and pins from RS components.

I keep meaning to write it up but was going to wait until I fit the new front bumper

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Also a MK2 RNSE is required for OPS

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> Module from eBay, the 8 sensor ones aren't too common unfortunately. Sensors from eBay, really common as they are on loads of VAG cars, beware the Chinese ones. Connectors from Audi and pins from RS components.
> 
> I keep meaning to write it up but was going to wait until I fit the new front bumper


Yeah, the modules seem very few and far between! I'll do what you done I think and gather all the parts and just stick with the rears for now, then do it as and when I have everything.

Looking forward to the write up!

Oh, and yes, I have the newer rnse.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

I really want to install this before I saw a cheap Bird Eye View 360 degrees panoramic camera with DVR..


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> No, only specific ones will work, and they require all 8 sensors to be connected. I used 8P0 919 475 H, which was replaced with N then Q revisions. H replaced A and D so they should be too, though not sure if the earlier ones support OPS


Managed to find a Q revision, being shipped from Austria.

Did you make a complete loom, from sensors in the bumper right back to the PDC controller? Do you have a wiring diagram of the pin locations for each sensor?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Indeed I did, not a diagram as all traced in Elsawin but I can give you the pin locations. Beware, you'll need a fair amount of wire

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ MT-V6 - Something like this?

https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... 71-972045/


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

SJP, yes similar except there is more to it for the front as includes the front buzzer, button and powertrain canbus

I have just uploaded a load of pictures to the first post, more info to be added when time allows


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> I have just uploaded a load of pictures to the first post, more info to be added when time allows


Good pics. Do you have a wiring diagram at all?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I've added some info on parts required (incomplete) and the wiring (which I'll draw up)


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

barry_m2 said:


> Managed to find a Q revision, being shipped from Austria.


I'd be interested to see how the coding differs (if at all) to mine, once you get it fitted

A nice feature of the 475 modules over the 283 is volume dip, whereby it lowers the radio volume when the sensors are on


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> I've added some info on parts required (incomplete) and the wiring (which I'll draw up)


Great stuff..

Am I correct in thinking connector A (T16e) is the existing connector from rear sensors, and all that will need swapping when going to the newer 475 box is the can bus wiring?

Looking forward to the wiring diagram.

My 475 box and R8 console buttons turned up this week, just waiting on the sensors and buzzer now, and still need to get to Audi to order the connector blocks.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

barry_m2 said:


> Am I correct in thinking connector A (T16e) is the existing connector from rear sensors, and all that will need swapping when going to the newer 475 box is the can bus wiring?


Yes T16e is your current 16 pin brown one for power, canbus etc (block A)

There is no 'official' name for the 12 pin brown front one as it wasn't fitted to the car as OEM. On the R8 it is T12e (block B)

FYI, your current 12 pin black rear sensors connector is T12l (block C)










Hope that helps


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

barry_m2 said:


> My 475 box and R8 console buttons turned up this week, just waiting on the sensors and buzzer now, and still need to get to Audi to order the connector blocks.


How is the install going Barry?

I just updated the parts lists and other info in the first post. I have a facelift S-line front bumper now, I plan to cut the sensor holes in it soon before having it resprayed


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> barry_m2 said:
> 
> 
> > My 475 box and R8 console buttons turned up this week, just waiting on the sensors and buzzer now, and still need to get to Audi to order the connector blocks.
> ...


Waiting for a loom to arrive still, also need to go to Audi and buy the clips that hold the sensors on the inside of the bumper. Might pop along today actually!


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Unfortunately I don't think the sensor brackets are available separately. It's the last thing I need too

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Let me know if you manage to get some though!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Will do mate. They are separate items as I removed them from an old bumper when I done the rears. They are held on with sticky pads. Not sure they had a part number on them now though!?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Etka doesn't show it, people on Audi sport.net have mentioned that A6 ones are though but I could find a part number

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> Etka doesn't show it, people on Audi sport.net have mentioned that A6 ones are though but I could find a part number


You're right mate, can't get them on their own. I just sat with the parts guy at my local dealers and went over the diagrams and listings. They are listed as individual items, but only on the diagrams. When you select the bracket it doesn't give the option or part number to buy it, it just says it's only available as part of the whole bumper. He also looked on the A3 too and it's the same.

I think best bet is either buy a scrap bumper, or some places do sell a complete kit, so might be worth asking if they will sell them separately?


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Found and ordered these now...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Parking-Sens ... 2748.l2649


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I saw those and others, wasn't sure on compatibility, maybe you could let me know 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

They look identical to the ones I used for the rear bumper. But yeah, will let you know.

Just measure the height of your sensors, either 28mm or 36mm I think.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I think I've found VW and Skoda parts that may work, as the parking sensor is used across the whole VAG range. Unlike Audi, VW and Skoda appear to sell that brackets separately

I've asked my Audi parts guy what he can see on his system and price too etc

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Just ordered one from Skoda, will update on Wed when it arrives

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I can confirm the Skoda bracket fits the sensor perfectly, it is part number 5J6 919 485 B. I'm going to order the other 3 once I get a hole cutting die.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Regarding the wiring.. am I right in saying that only the following need adding/changing on connector T16e if I already have rear sensors installed, once I've changed the control module for the newer one?

Park assist control module connector A (T16e) (16-pin)

Pin 4 > Centre console parking aid button (see below)
Pin 6 > CAN gateway, pin 16 (orange/black) (powertrain CAN high)

Pin 13 > Centre console parking aid button warning lamp (see below)
Pin 15 > CAN gateway, pin 6 (orange/brown) (powertrain CAN low)

Then wiring up the new front sensors and buzzer to the brown 12 pin plug and connect it..

Same with parking button..

Re-code..

Job done?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yep think so. I removed that convenience canbus pins as I didn't want it to interfere, not sure if it matters. I put them in a spare 2 pin connector I had and left them out the way

When you code I'd be interested to see what you can do, as mine doesn't allow RHD or TT (LHD and R8 currently). I wonder if your newer revision changes this?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Did you get the 12 pin connector from Audi? I should have ordered mine last week when I was there, but forgot! Or is there somewhere online I cant get it?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes from Audi, I always find them cheaper than online

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi mate.. Do you have a diagram to show the pin numbers on the 4 sensors at all? There is nothing on them to show which is 1, 2 or 3!? :?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Should be on the connectors? Don't think the sensors are marked. Can check mine if needed

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> Should be on the connectors? Don't think the sensors are marked. Can check mine if needed


Dont remember seeing it on the connectors either, I'll check again tonight, may have missed it!


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Cool, just been and checked mine too and you're right, all labelled, just very small


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

My bumper cutter arrives, but I have now realised the section around the headlight washers is double skinned and I think will be too deep. Think I'm going to have to give it a go with the Dremel, which annoyingly I won't be able to access for a while

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Is the inner side of the front bumper marked where the holes need to be cut like the rear is? Or are you just putting the sensors where you think they should go?

I'm picking up a new front bumper this week and will be fitting them to that one, just wondering if there is a certain position, or best position they need to be in?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

There are no markings as the TT never had them fitted. I have a couple of photos I can post later of other retrofits. Someone in TTOC has them and he showed me them and they looked good. Also he has had no problems with them detecting the floor, which can happen if they are too low

The double skinned bit is annoying, but I think it should be OK. The centre 2 look easy enough

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Thats great, cheers.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Some progress today cutting the bumper. Had to trim back some of the double skinned part under the headlight washer very carefully with a cutting disk in the dremel and a knife and files to tidy it up. Then used the cutter to cut the hole. I'm quite happy with it, will do the rest over the weekend.

However I need to replace 2 sensors with right-angled connector ones as I don't think I'll be able to fit the connector on in the current position.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

All sensor holes cut now, and I've ordered 2 more sensors with straight connectors to go under the washer jets. Almost ready for paint...


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi mate... I was taking a look at my bumper last night, and noticed a piece you cut away (circled left) that looks like a guide, or clip, or that it slots in to something... (as per the bit circled on the right).. Do you know what it's for, it's ok to cut away i guess?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

It's for the washer jet pipework. Since there is another in close proximity as you have circled on the right, and there is also a silver metal clip on the left (separate part), I thought it would be OK. I couldn't think of an alternative

As space is tight I had to order slightly different sensors (same part but the connector angle is different). I'll let you know how that goes when they come, from Lithuania though so will be a few more days

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Ok cool.. sounds good then.

Could you not just trim a little more of the double skinned part away to allow the connector to fit correctly?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

One side is a bracket for the washer jet and didn't want to weaken it. Can't remember on the other side, but the main issue is that they are '3D' parts, if it was just extra flat parts it would be fine. Trouble is my connectors are wired to the car ATM and so it is difficult for me to test fit with it connected

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Ah ok, fair enough.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Will try and get a photo later to show what I mean

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

A question, if you already have the rear sensors fitted, and an RNS-e, can you enable the optical parking just by coding it to get the display on the RNS-e ?


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

kerwinrobertson said:


> A question, if you already have the rear sensors fitted, and an RNS-e, can you enable the optical parking just by coding it to get the display on the RNS-e ?


I think you need the 8P0 919 475 PDC controller and front sensors too for the display to work. I don't believe it will work with just the rears and older controllers.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Afraid not. Others with A3s (same electronics) have tried many things and it just won't work without all sensors connected

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks guys  was worth a punt lol


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

My alternative sensors for under the washer jets arrived today and they allow plenty of space for the connectors.

Finally got everything ready for the respray so will update after that


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> My alternative sensors for under the washer jets arrived today and they allow plenty of space for the connectors.
> 
> Finally got everything ready for the respray so will update after that


Sounds good. I dropped my bumper (and a new spoiler) off at the paint shop over the weekend, not sure he'll have time this week to do it so hopefully get it back next week some time.

I've finished making the loom now, all wrapped and ready to install. I may do it this weekend in preparation and just leave the front sensors connected but coiled up in the glovebox or something, then I'll just need to feed the loom through to the engine bay when I swap the bumpers over.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Mine are coiled up in rear passenger footwell haha. Feeding them through into the engine bay was tricky, I used the gromet behind the glovebox and pierced a hole through the rubber, and the wires currently loop back round under the scuttle panel and through the passenger door seal

I'll post the part number for the new sensors, I got newer revision ones cheaper, haven't tested them yet

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I have a couple of sealed 14 pin connectors to add between the car loom and the bumper loom, to make it easier to refit the bumper. I have the car back from the bodyshop now so I plan to finish this retrofit at the weekend, after starting it some 6 months ago!


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I have finished writing this up. Hopefully it will be useful, I know it has already helped someone  a good mod and cool to know if was never an original option so there are very few MK2s with it. It just takes a bit of time and effort but worth it in the end


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> I have finished writing this up. Hopefully it will be useful, I know it has already helped someone  a good mod and cool to know if was never an original option so there are very few MK2s with it. It just takes a bit of time and effort but worth it in the end


Brilliant mate, I'd never have even attempted this if it wasn't for all your info.. on to the next project


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

To the people that have done the retrofit do you have any insights or learnings that you might do differently for a better install?

I think i'll try making the holes and fitting them into my s-line bumper this weekend.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Pretty straightforward mate, nothing I'd do different


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Same


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Did you drill the holes first before using the punch tool?


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

ianpgonzaga said:


> Did you drill the holes first before using the punch tool?


When I done my rear sensors I used a step drill, when I added the fronts I used a punch, and yes, you need to drill a hole for the bolt to pass through, then tighten the two halves together to punch the hole through


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Ok sweet thanks.

That was my main Q.

The rest I should have under control. Will try make a video guide on it maybe ...

Edit: what about the location ... the pics where you guys have mounted the sensors seem very "front on". How was this decision made when most other cars would have them on the bumper sides?


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

ianpgonzaga said:


> Ok sweet thanks.
> 
> That was my main Q.
> 
> ...


The location of the front is dictated by what's behind the bumper, so space for the connectors. The two centre ones being the main issue. When you have a look at the inside of the bumper and how close it sits to the crash bar foam you'll see.
There's nothing stopping you from moving them to different locations but I think Where we've put them is just about right for spacing and coverage of the sensor range.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

As above really, there isn't much more space. However, I find them actually in a better position than the rear OEM ones, getting better coverage on the corners of the car. Some models now have 6 sensors, with extra ones right near the wheel arches, but our control module only supports 4 unfortunately


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

OK so judging by previous pics this the blue is where they go?

















I have marked yellow circles as a potential option for a wider spread? Wondering how they'd go out / slightly higher than the middle two? Must they be the same height?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi all.

Question?

I fitted the PDC module and transferred the wiring that I pulled into my project car. Got it working and played with the tone and volume. Tested the distance with my hand near the sensors. All good
... for one time ! [smiley=bigcry.gif]










I notice in the diagram and OP instructions that there is a violet wire at the 16pin plus / position 3 - from what I recall. I did not remove this from the donor car! Strange ... so is it 100% required?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I retrofitted the early rear only PDC module (with convenience canbus) and then replaced it with a later front and rear one (with powertrain canbus) and in both I wired pin 3 to fuse 5 (permanent live). So I can't say whether they should or not, but just that I got that info from the wiring diagrams and that it works properly in my car


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

@mt-v6 ( as our OPS expert)

You mention earlier on the thread that all 8 sensors need fitted. What exactly happens with just 4?

I really don't want to cut bumpers and having them on the front isn't my goal, I just miss the rear view picture that I had on my caddy.

Steve


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Others have tried many things on A3 forums especially and it isn't possible on the TT unfortunately


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> ... in both I wired pin 3 to fuse 5 (permanent live). So I can't say whether they should or not, but just that I got that info from the wiring diagrams and that it works properly in my car


Ok now my canbus issue is sorted (LOL!) this system is definitely working - without that power line to fuse block F.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Weird!


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> Weird!


Maybe remove the 5A fuse - i bet yours will still work... lol


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

ianpgonzaga said:


> MT-V6 said:
> 
> 
> > Weird!
> ...


Very true, removed it to when wiring the reverse camera module. Thought I'd put the fuse in properly and remove the piggyback, wiring them both to the same fuse. It's currently disconnected, and the parking sensors still work. Might as well leave it now as the wires are cloth taped, but interesting nonetheless.

There's actually quite a few errors in Elsawin, as I've seen canbus networks mixed up too, eg 2 pages of the same component but referencing different canbus


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Haha.

Thanks for entertaining my experiment.

I think it looks like they forgot to denote which is the updated VS original wiring setups and have it all as one...

Either way - whatever people follow will be a working solution.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Here we go - this will be a good supplement to visually explain the first post's text instructions


----------



## badej (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi! I'm curious will this new "P" button work with standard rear buzzer PDC?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Not sure, at a guess no, but sometimes modules still support things like that. The only way to find out would be to try it out


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

Maybe that s a stupid question, but could auto park pilot work in TT like in A3? Could it be retrofitted?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I've considered it, the main issue is that the instrument cluster doesn't support the coding


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

Does anybody know if :
8*K*0 919475Q would be the same as
8*P*0 919475Q


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

It is not the same as the part number is different. It might or might not work but you'll have to find out as there are many PDC modules and it's unlikely anyone has tried that one on a TT

Edit: though that module is a 4 sensor one so is unlikely what you are wanting if you want to fit front sensors


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

I will give it a try as it is only 30€ on eBay. 
Looking at the pictures it seems they are close enough&#8230;


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Like I said, it's a 4 sensor unit. It says on the unit 4K which means 4 sensor. If you want to risk it at a minimum you need an 8K one


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

Thanks. You are right. I didn't realize that 4K and 8K refers to the number of sensors.


----------



## ryguy (Sep 21, 2020)

I am curious if anyone knows of an OPS Module part number that provides:


o Rear Sensors (4K)
o Rear Fog option
o Reverse Camera Input for RNS-E
I found this thread while looking for details on adding an aftermarket Reverse Camera Interface to my 2012 Audi TT. As the aftermarket interfaces have started to dry up from all marketplaces, I was hoping to find an actual OEM unit that I might be able to cobble together from the wrecking yard and/or eBay.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

There are no OPS 4 sensor modules for the TT, though I think pcbbc has managed to get it working with his custom firmware

What is a 'rear fog option'?

The rear camera is a completely separate unit. The parking module has a coding option, but that is just to get the OPS overlaid onto the camera image. See my other thread on an OEM reverse camera setup https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=981945


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

MT-V6 said:


> There are no OPS 4 sensor modules for the TT, though I think pcbbc has managed to get it working with his custom firmware


4 sensor modules 8P0 919 475 G will indeed work with my custom firmware in the current EU beta when coded for OPS.

Not quite sure what you mean by "no OPS 4 sensor modules for the TT"? Unless you mean none that work with the factory stock RNS-E firmware.

8P0 919 475 G is a TT 4 sensor module, is it not? And it can be coded for OPS. It's just that the stock RNSE firmware is not expecting to receive a rear only OPS data stream, so it assumes an error and therefore displays nothing.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes, not phrased very well but I meant nothing that will 'just work'. You've summed up the rest, I think


----------



## ryguy (Sep 21, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> What is a 'rear fog option'?


On the second page of this thread, SwissJetPilot posted an image of a wiring harness diagram that shows the rear fog light attached. I am in the US. Back in the olden days, we only had to install a Euroswitch and run a wire to the boot - no coding necessary. Now, everything is CAN based. NAR vehicles don't even have the option of running a rear fog. That image gives me hope. I don't want to get this thread too far off track...

Does anyone in the UK have a rear fog light on their MK2 TT?


----------



## ryguy (Sep 21, 2020)

@MT-V6

I now understand the OPS provides only guidelines that overlay the video and move when you move your wheel. Video input is provided from another video stream. With that said, depending on where you mount your camera, the video could look good or it could look knackered. What camera mount perspective/location have you found that gives the best OE style perspective in relation to the overlay?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

ryguy said:


> MT-V6 said:
> 
> 
> > What is a 'rear fog option'?
> ...


Oh I see, well apart from the wires running through the same grommet, there is no link to the parking module. However, it is most likely do-able. What part number central electric 09 module do you have?

It is a legal requirement in the UK to have a rear fog light, so it was standard equipment over here



ryguy said:


> @MT-V6
> 
> I now understand the OPS provides only guidelines that overlay the video and move when you move your wheel. Video input is provided from another video stream. With that said, depending on where you mount your camera, the video could look good or it could look knackered. What camera mount perspective/location have you found that gives the best OE style perspective in relation to the overlay?


I think you are getting mixed up  OPS is as shown in this thread, it has the top-down view of the car, with markers from each sensor that shows where obstacles are. The R8 reverse camera retrofit provides the camera image, and overlays the OPS onto the video. The moving gridlines are a feature of the R8 camera module, not OPS

Just realised I linked the wrong thread in my last post, see here for the R8 camera https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1921981


----------



## ryguy (Sep 21, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> It is a legal requirement in the UK to have a rear fog light, so it was standard equipment over here.


LOL! Not an option for us over here. Stupid USA! :\



MT-V6 said:


> What part number central electric 09 module do you have?


According to VCDS, here are the details on my CEM

```
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519)       Labels:. 8P0-907-063.clb
   Part No SW: 8P0 907 063 S    HW: 8P0 907 063 S
   Component: BCM PQ35  H   110 0653  
   Revision: 00110 AD    
   Coding: 6E000B0FA81336242074C9E001100D4D50FE77AA1020D928DC000A440041
   Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
   VCID: 44878C9CC71551ABA7-8010

   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8J1 955 119 A    HW: 8J1 955 119   Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
   Component: Wischer AU354  H08 0070 
   Coding: 00FD10

   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8K0 910 557     HW: 8K0 955 559 A  Labels: 8K0-955-559.CLB
   Component: REGENLICHTSEN  H04 0003 
   Coding: 02492C

   Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
   Component: LIN BACKUP HO  H05 1501
```



MT-V6 said:


> Just realised I linked the wrong thread in my last post, see here for the R8 camera https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1921981


There is a totalled R8 that is being parted out (broken? Is that what you call it?) on Craigslist. Maybe I should see if I can grab everything from the list. One stop shopping!


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm not very familiar with the BCM but have a look through the coding and see if there is something rear fog related. It's probably codable, so my guess would be:

Wire fog light to the BCM
Swap headlight switch, possibly add a wire to the BCM
Coding

As for the R8, it's worth a try, R8 parts can be hard to get hold of. Not all have front sensors and camera though, but worth asking


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

barry_m2 said:


> ianpgonzaga said:
> 
> 
> > Did you drill the holes first before using the punch tool?
> ...


Did you notice any difference using the two different tools? 
I am thinking of a step drill which is easier accessible in Greece.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

The punch gives slightly rounded edges to the hole, like factory. The step drill will give a sharper edge


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> The punch gives slightly rounded edges to the hole, like factory. The step drill will give a sharper edge


I hope that the difference won't be noticeable, especially for black color. 
30pounds + shipping for 4 holes is not cheap.


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

As I am gathering parts to do the retrofit (along with the rear bumper from TTS), I would like to ask some questions:

1) I have ordered Skoda brackets. I haven't received them yet, but looking at the pictures seems to have double side tape to stick it to the bumper. Is this enough to stick? Or I have to use another glue?

2) In order to pass the wires from the front to the back, should you disassemble the whole centre console (from gearknob and back)?

3) I was wondering if I could fit the front buzzer to the other side rear speaker. Have anybody looked if there is a position like for the rear buzzer?

4) MT-V6 wrote: 
_Park assist control module connector A (T16e) (16-pin)
Pin 1 > Fuse 7 in dash fuse box (5A) (positive, ignition live)
Pin 2 > Rear buzzer (H15), pin 2
Pin 3 > Fuse 5 in boot fuse box (5A) (positive, permanent live)_

It seems that Pin3 is not required according to IPG3.6, while the positive could be only from Pin1. 
Is this correct?
Could I use the positive only from Pin3, which is closer to the parking ECU and don't use Pin1 at all?


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

3) Answered myself. There is no position to the rear left speaker for the buzzer.

Another question is if I could use the same buzzer for both rear and front sensors splicing the required wires.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

1) Yes the provided tape is strong, just make sure to clean the area well first. I scored mine with sandpaper and it's been fine since

2) You can either go down the centre console, or down the rear side panel and sill trim, just preference really

3) I think the main reason you'd want the sensor in front of you is so it sounds like the beeping is coming from in front of you. Having all the beeping coming from behind might feel odd

4) I wired mine as in the first post and according to Elsawin, but it does seem to work without the extra power wire as IPG proved. Elsawin is often wrong, unfortunately...


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

@MT-V6
Regarding: 
Pin 1 > Fuse 7 in dash fuse box (5A) (positive, ignition live)

Do you remember if you used 0,35mm thin wall wire?
In wiring diagrams is 0.5mm for ignition live. I think that does not matter but just asking.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorry but I can't remember. I use the thickness from Elsawin so if it says 0.5mm I would use that


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> Sorry but I can't remember. I use the thickness from Elsawin so if it says 0.5mm I would use that


Thanks. You probably used 0.5mm.


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

Does anybody know where the canbus gateway is located in LHD 2.0 BWA? 
I can't find it behind the glovebox&#8230;


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

Found it.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

That looks like a pain to get to! It access easier via removing the instrument cluster?


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

It is not reachable through instrument cluster.

A friend proposed a trick to splice into can high and low (he found this trick from his trailer), which was really useful.

You use an extra 2 or 3 pin connector like the one in the picture below









You unpin for example Can+ and you pin it to the connector. From the other side of the connector you pin a double wire into a single pin. One wire goes to the gateway (where we unpinned Can+) and the other one goes to the accessory we are adding.

In that way, it is reversible.

Regarding the retrofit, I am almost done. 
I am waiting for 2 straight sensors to drill and put them in the front bumper and I hope will work.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Sounds like a good way to do it


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

Completed this mod today.
Most difficult part was to drill and cut for the outer two sensors of the front bumper.

If I was doing it again, I would bought the drill tool proposed in the first post.

Some points:

1) Rear bumper was very easy to fit the sensors and wiring. Plug and play.

2) No need to use positive from the rear fuse panel.

3) I removed the headlights to remove the front bumper. You can easily access the two required hexagonal nuts.

4) For the front sensors I bought a loom from A4.
AUDI A4 8K B8 1.8 TFSI 2008 RHD Front Parking Sensor Wiring 8K0971095A 12511081
It fitted perfectly.

5) Can gateway was located under the steering wheel. See the picture in a previous above.

6) I couldn’t code using obdeleven. I used VCDS from a friend. Obdeleven doesn’t have “installation list” feature or I don’t know where to find it. 

Next are rear and front camera along with a 9”inch monitor.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Good job 👍 yes I'd definitely recommend the punch tool as it gives a nice OEM finish to the holes too

Interesting that the gateway was under your steering wheel, so basically it's always on the left regardless of the steering wheel


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

Some more info. 
Total Cost of the parts was 300€.
Here is a drawing I made to help me.


----------



## 30467ru (11 mo ago)

Hello.
Could anyone help me to check?
Is this module 8P0919475D support OPS?
Thanks


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

It was superseded by H which does support OPS but that doesn't necessarily mean D does

FYI H, N, Q support OPS definitely


----------



## mikelstudy (2 mo ago)

I look forward to hearing how you get on with this





Nox Vidmate VLC​


----------

